# Rollen.



## Neuer--Angler (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs!
Bereite mich auf die Fischerprüfung nächste Woche schon was länger mit ein paar Lernprogrammen vor.

Die zwei Programme lassen aber einiges unklar.
Bei Karpfen sagt das eine Programm, mittlere Stationärrolle.
Das andere Programm sagt zweitgrößte Stattionärrolle.

Frage : Wieviel Stationärrollen hattet ihr auf dem Prüfungstisch liegen?Und wieviele Multirollen?

Waren eine Rollen bespult mit angegebener Tragkraft der Schnur??


----------



## Daniel-93 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rollen.*

Also ich musste damals nur diesen bogen mit den fragen ausfüllen sprich Gewässerkunde,.............. also sozusagen nur Theorie.

Habt ihr auch noch eine Praktische Prüfung.?


----------

